# 5 wire, 3 pole, 40-50 amp ?



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2011)

Anybody ever seen a plug/connector set in this rating ?. 40-50 amp, 3 pole, 5 wire, 120/208v, locking maybe ?.

I need to either downsize the fuse panel to 30 amp, so as to use an L21-30 connector, or find this beast.

Application is a dimmer PD (distributed dimming), with a demand load of potentially 25 amps per phase. I spec'd it as a 40 amp service but can lower that to 30 if needed. Or spec. it as Cam-Lok, but that's a pain as I then need to deal with tails into a small-ish service,, etc...

Any help appreciated. I may call Union Connector on Friday, see if they know of anything


----------



## coldnorth57 (Feb 17, 2011)

check this out
HUBBELL HBL532P6W AC Plug IEC60309 532P6W IEC 309 Pin & Sleeve - Our Item #: 5526, Category: AC Plugs : StayOnline.com


----------



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty good, but only 32 amps. If I'm downsizing, I might as well use a standard 30 amp, L21-30, which is 5 wire as well as cheaper.

Thanks though


----------



## Traitor800 (Feb 17, 2011)

The above poster is on the right track. We use the 60 amp hubbell pin and sleeve on all our distros when we need something bigger than the L21-30 but don't want to run cams. Great connectors, they lock, the female panel mount has a cover and when mated the the connection is IP-67 rated. Which is helpful when the show involves 8000 gallons of water.


----------



## Footer (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't find anything that fits those specs at 40 amps. Might be best to just have a panel put in dropping it down to 30 and go industry standard on it. Most small disconnects I work with, usually put in for automation, are dropped down to 30 just for this reason, though they use a L15-30 because you don't need the neutral in automation land.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2011)

YES !.

I believe that's it. It's all about WHAT you type into Google. In this case "60 amp hubbell pin and sleeve", and a bit of closer examination of the Hubbell page yielded the following:

HBL560PS1W HBL560CS1W

As 4 pole, 5 wire devices. I had seen this prior but was looking at the image, which appears to be a 4 wire, instead or reading the device spec.

Thanks and a second thanks.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 17, 2011)

Product Datasheet -- HBL560P9W (The plug pictured on the link is incorrect. It's blue and has five pins, the ground pin being a larger diameter than the others.)



OR (not compatible with above)

Woodhead Y560 Expo plug


Both options are SIGNIFICANTLY (five to ten times) more expensive than NEMA L21-30.

(And SteveB: the neutral is considered a current carrying conductor, thus is a pole also, hence "4P5W".)


----------



## Gern (Feb 18, 2011)

Paramount uses Meltric 33-67167-42X(60Amp) & 33-97167-42X(100Amp) 3P+N+G Locking Plugs & Connectors.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 18, 2011)

If memory serves the Hubble 3 phase "California style" 50 amp connector is 5 wire, I'll look at one when I go to work today but I'm 90% on that off the top of my head.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 18, 2011)

A thanks to all.

The ultimate and better solution, as suggested by the lighting supplier, was to simply run 5-6 lines @ 20amp, terminating in 20amp Edison duplex receptacles, for the distributed dimmers to plug direct. Simple and saves a PD.

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the standard 120/250 connector used in most marine shore power applications, they are readily available, and also have cords and connectors etc

50 Amp Shore Power Products | Marinco

Sharyn


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 18, 2011)

porkchop said:


> If memory serves the Hubble 3 phase "California style" 50 amp connector is 5 wire, I'll look at one when I go to work today but I'm 90% on that off the top of my head.


See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/question-day/23409-california-plug.html , but wait one week to answer.


----------



## JD (Feb 18, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/question-day/23409-california-plug.html , but wait one week to answer.



Probably can't emit greenhouse gasses while arcing 

In any case, If it can be done by running five or six 20's, then that is a FAR more reasonable expenditure! Plug prices always leave me shaking my head. It's like, "How much do you think we can rip this guy off for? He wants three phase, so he must have money!" 

Have seen the CA plugs, but will keep mouth shut.


----------



## reggie98 (Feb 19, 2011)

Locking CS63xx series is the answer for a 120/240 50A single phase 5 wire feeder. Commonly used on spider boxes. Applications: construction sites, convention halls, etc. Made by Marinco, Levitton, Hubbell...

Sorry, just noticed three pole requirement. There is CS series that meets that need as well.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 20, 2011)

I lied, California style is 4 wire


----------

